# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Anorexia/Eetstoornissen-Rondom 10,24 oktober 2009,21:05

## davanzu21

Ik kom in dit programma!

Er is de laatste tijd veel commotie in de wereld van de mode en modellen, er worden uitspraken gedaan door mensen naar graatmagere modellen dat ze te dik zijn en noem maar op, nou slaat helemaal nergens op! Mensen gaan zichzelf helemaal uithongeren voor het ideaalbeeld die gewoon dun dunner dunst is, en er zijn ook modellen overleden. Mensen ontwikkelen Anorexia en hun zelfbeeld gaat helemaal omlaag, en vinden zich nog dikker.

Wat vinden jullie hier nou van???

Ik praat morgen mee en er zijn nog meer gasten, om 21:06 op Nederland 2, het is live hahaha.

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik vind het heel goed van je dat je wilt meepraten in zo'n programma!
Helaas kan ik het morgen niet kijken :Frown:  Ben wel zéér benieuwd. Misschien dat het me lukt om afentoe wat kleine stukjes mee te pikken! Ga het zeker proberen!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia93

Helaas niet gelukt  :Frown:  Wilde heel graag wat stukjes zien, maar werdt ziek. 
Kun je deze aflevering ergens op internet in de herhaling zien? Of wordt het op tv nog een keer uitgezonden?
En zijn er mensen die gister wel gekeken hebben!?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## davanzu21

http://player.omroep.nl/?aflID=10239041

----------


## Sylvia93

Je bent een schat!
Ga meteen even kijken  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Davanzu,

Ik had eerst alleen de 2e helft gezien en nu via de link de hele uitzending.
Ik vind het verschrikkelijk dat die mode-mevrouw zei dat bijna al die modellen gezond zijn. Die opmerking van Daphne Dekkers in dat modeprogramma over die meid die moest afvallen vond ik ook helemaal niet kunnen. Ik denk dat er vele factoren zijn waardoor iemand een eetstoornis of 'normaal' ondergewicht kan hebben, maar het is niet gezond voor lichaam en geest en om daar uit te kunnen komen heeft die persoon hulp nodig. En al zou er een logo komen om aan te geven dat iets gefotoshopd is, dan denk ik niet dat dat iets zal uitmaken. En de media heeft zeker invloed op wat wij als 'ideaal-beeld' behoren te zien (al die (te) dunne modellen) en wat wij moeten kopen (anti-age-cremes, afslankgel, anti pukkel cremes, alle 'light' producten). Zou leuk zijn als ze een Holland's next top model of een catwalk van Armani ofzo doen met allemaal mooie meiden met maatje 38/40/42/44, want dat is wel ongeveer de 'gemiddelde' maat en dus ook de hoofddoelgroep en daarmee laten ze zien hoe het op de gemiddelde vrouw staat en dat die meiden gezonder zijn dan al die modellen met maatje 32 of kindermaat.
Ikzelf heb ondergewicht. Mijn dokter onderzocht mij in juni nav te lange ongesteldheid, zei dat ik anorexia moest hebben, dat als ik 3 kilo zou afvallen hij mij wou laten opnemen. Ik heb zelf geen weegschaal in huis, soms bij een vriend ga ik wel even erop staan, maar ik moet er niet te lang bij stilstaan dat ik niet het gewicht heb wat 'normaal' zou zijn voor mijn postuur/lengte aangezien ik dat nooit kan halen (schildklier werkt net te snel, maar is niks aan te doen) en dan gefrustreerd of teleurgesteld in mijzelf raak. Daarom ga ik ook maar niet meer naar de dokter, want die wil mij met alle geweld meten  :Frown: 
Hoe gaat het nu met jou Davunzu dan? 

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd ben het helemaal met je eens.

En wat raar van je huisarts, zomaar iemand beschuldigen van anorexia.. Snap best dat je niet meer naar hem toewilt.
Zoals je zelf al zei je schildklier werkt te snel, dus dan is het vaak zo dat die mensen juist vaak 'te licht' zijn. Maar om je nou te beschuldigen van anorexia vind ik écht niet kunnen....
Ben idd ook wel benieuwd hoe het met jou gaat Davanzu!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## dotito

Hey Luuss,

ja dat u schildklier te vlug werkt dat kan ook van de zenuwen en de stres zijn verzorgd u maar goed he!want bij mij mama was het te laat zij moet nu voor de rest van haar leven pillekes nemen.de aard van beestje kan je zomaar niet veranderen.en zoals ik het hier ook lees das wel ne rare dokter hoor.die zou u wel snel al laten opnemen.

sterkte he meid!

dotito, :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

Dames,
Mijn schildklier werkt onder normale omstandigheden net iets te snel en idd met stress of zenuwen nog iets sneller, maar ik hoef niet aan de medicijnen daarvoor. Ik heb het idee dat mijn huidige dokter mijn medisch dossier nog nooit heeft ingekeken sinds ik zijn patient ben en dat hij daarom mij tot nu toe elke keer foutief gediagnostiseerd heeft dus ben hard op zoek naar een andere maar stomme patientenstops werken niet mee  :Confused: 
Hebben jullie de uitzending gezien en hoe denken jullie erover?

Davanzu, hoe gaat het nu met je?

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## dotito

ja ik heb het programma gedeeltelijk gevolgd.vond het wel heel interesant,is wel een apparte ziekte.zoiets kan je als gezonde( ) mens niet voorstellen hoe dat voelt voor die mensen.vind wel erg voor hun dat ze iets eten,en daarna moet het er zo snel mogelijk weer uit.vind wel erg, :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Davanzu,

Héél veel dank voor het plaatsen van de link!

Ik heb het programma bekeken ...
-Wat die redactrice van Glamour zegt; dat die modellen gezond zijn..nee, daar ben ik het niet mee eens...je kunt niet gezond zijn als al je botten uitsteken!
-Die opmerking van Daphne Dekkers was er ook ferm over ; heb die aflevering gezien, ze zenden dat ook in België uit  :Wink: .
-Ik vind het héél knap van jou en de andere sprekers dat jullie je verhaal wilden doen!
-Ook was het érg verhelderend, het is een serieuze ziekte die zéker zéér ernstig genomen moet worden!

Ik heb nog 's in de rubriek 'Laxeermiddelen' gekeken ... ik wil nl niet dat MC op één of andere manier 'meewerkt' aan 'pro-ana' ....
Ik heb besloten om toch alles maar te laten staan, omdat er toch ook héél véél goede dingen en waarschuwingen in staan ... wat vind jij hiervan Davanzu??
Ben je het met me eens of niet??

Liefs Agnes

----------


## davanzu21

Ik was gister in EditieNL en ik hoorde ook bij de wereld draait door...

Ik heb een petitie gestart, en vandaag hoorde ik dat Shownieuws dat wil gaan uitzenden, de overhandiging!

Zie http://www.petities.nl/petitie/de_harde_modellenwereld

Ik vind het echt een beetje te ver gaan met die modellenprogramma's en modellenwereld, iedereen moet maar maatje 0 hebben. er zijn onlangs nog 2 modellen overleden!

Mag je laten staan hoor Agnes..

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Danvanzu,

Goed dat je er zoveel aandacht aan besteed! Door meerdere sprekers te woord te laten en er in verschillende programma's aandacht aan te besteden komt er meer bekendheid over en misschien bij sommige mensen ook meer besef dat het toch allemaal niet zo goed is!  :Smile:  
Ik heb de petitie gelezen, maar die is nog niet ondertekenbaar...
Ik hoop dat de petitie af komt en vele mensen het zullen ondertekenen en dat modellen en iedereen die tegen ze op kijkt gezonder worden.
Heel veel succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## davanzu21

De petitie gaat heeel goed!!! Willen jullie het ook vragen of iedereen wil tekenen en het doorsturen??? 

Je kan tekenen...

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb de petitie getekend!
Zal de link ook doorsturen naar vrienden en kennisen  :Wink: 

Succes ermee!
Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Ook ik heb getekend! Ik vind dit initiatief van jou erg goed!

XXX Sylvia

----------


## dotito

mijn handtekening staat er ook op, :Smile: 

dotito,

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Davanzu,

Hoe gaat het nu met je petitie? Loopt het een beetje goed? En heeft het effect?

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb de petitie ondertekend  :Smile: 

Ik heb het misschien gemist, maar wordt deze petitie ook nog in een tv uitzending besproken???

Heel veel succes Danazu! Ik hoop dat er genoeg handtekeningen komen. Is er een bepaald aantal wat nodig is voordat je het gaat voorleggen???

----------


## christel1

Kinderen krijgen er verdemme een verkeerd zelfbeeld van van al die topmodellen die graatmager zijn, maatje 0 of 2, echt om kwaad van te worden. Als je die modellen bekijkt hebben ze nooit borsten of een kont zoals wij het zeggen. Maar mijn zoon en ook zijn vrienden zeggen zelf dat ze nooit met zo'n doodmagere griet zouden willen vrijen, er moet toch wat pak aan zijn. Dit wil zeggen, borsten en billen voor de guys lol

----------


## Suske'52

JA .... het is inderdaad zo ,de jeugd is zo beinvloedbaar , heb een kleindochter van 16 jaar , zij eet bijna niet, de schrik van dik te zijn , vind dit ook ongezond daar ze nu in volle groei ook vitamienen enz. ....nodig hebben .Dochter en ik letten er extreem op , als ze langs komt en we weten het op voorhand, maken we iets dat ze zeer graag eet met de nodige frulletjes .....daar houd ze van , ondertussen eet ze dan toch. :Big Grin:  Was afwezig als het programma werd uitgezonden .

----------


## christel1

Als je obesitas hebt en dan ga je op kan ik het nog begrijpen maar bij een normale BMI dan heb je geen dieet nodig. Mijn zoon mag eten wat hij wilt, komt geen grammetje bij. Mijn dochter moet wel wat meer opletten maar ze draagt verdemme maar maatje 36-38 maar ze is wel wat zwaarder van gebeente dan mijn zoon en ik (lijkt op haar vader), ze snoept niet maar eet wel graag pasta. Ik probeer er wel wat op te letten, gezond koken en genoeg groenten en tot nu toe lukt het wel, ze wil wel 2 kilo vermageren maar dat is nog zo geen ramp
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hoor in mijn omgeving ook veel jonge (puber) meisjes klagen dat ze vééls te dik zijn , terwijl ze gewoonweg slank zijn en er prachtig uitzien .... jammer dat het 'modellenbeeld' van graatmager is mooi nog bestaat!!

----------


## christel1

mijn ventje heeft anorexia gehad op zijn 18de. Als kind was hij heel mager en ja 50 jaar geleden vonden ze dat "ongezond" een kind moest bolle kaakjes hebben en dikke beentjes. Dus is zijn ma met hem naar de dokter gegaan en hebben ze hem iets gegeven om te "verdikken". Op zijn 18 woog hij 98 kilo, veel te zwaar dus, na een mislukte relatie is hij 35 kilo afgevallen en woog hij nog 63, dus veel te mager voor 1m82. Maar hij vond dat natuurlijk super, eindelijk aantrekkelijk voor de meiden. Hij ging verdemme werken met een mars of een snicker in zijn zak en dat was zijn maaltijd voor een hele dag. Resultaat is als hij nu iets vettigs eet dat hij direct moet overgeven, veel diarree heeft en terug dik is geworden. Door een ziekte ben ik eens teruggevallen op 40 kilo voor 1m55, wel ik werd misselijk toen ik mezelf bekeek, mijn borsten vond ik niet meer en mijn vel van mijn buik slodderde, mijn benen daar staken de botten uit en geen enkele broek paste me nog. Nu zit ik terug op normaal gewicht 48-49 kilo en vind dat ik er heel goed uit zie, alles zit terug op zijn plaats. Heb daarnet naar die video zitten kijken, werd er niet goed van, die modellen hebben anorexia. Heb een nichtje die heel slank is maar die ziet er zo nog niet uit, en ik moet zeggen, ze eet heel veel maar blijft een spriet. Afschaffen die handel van graatmagere modellen, probeer bij Zara de maten maar eens uit, daar heb ik met maatje 36 al een XL, toch niet normaal meer zeker 
Greetz
Christel1

----------

